# Your favourite climate?



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

I agree 100% with what Tytler said.

Humans can survive 40 C but can't deal with even 0 C. Those who still believe that temperate or mediterranean zone's the best, you really really really really have to get down to Bangkok, Mumbai or Kuala Lumpur... and to see how easy and comfortable the life is :banana:


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Skyprince said:


> I agree 100% with what Tytler said.
> 
> Humans can survive 40 C but can't deal with even 0 C. Those who still believe that temperate or mediterranean zone's the best, you really really really really have to get down to Bangkok, Mumbai or Kuala Lumpur... and to see how easy and comfortable the life is :banana:


I was in Manila for Holy Week and then off to KL and the climate was unbearable. I couldn't stand the heat especially the glaring sun. 

To be honest, I never liked tropical climates. That's because I sweat easilly especially when it's hot. HK summers can get really hot but at least it's cool during the winters.


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

shippuden said:


> probably California has the best weather in all the states in the US but the problem is that when it's winter, it gets very very cold and when it's summer, it gets very very hot.


That's in SoCal, in San Francisco (the city) it rarely gets hot, but can be a bit chilly.

California has vey nice weather, I agree, but the winters a bit too cold for me. And I hate allergy season (which isn't exclusive to California, I know, but I hate it all the same)


----------



## Nutterbug (Feb 3, 2005)

shippuden said:


> probably California has the best weather in all the states in the US but the problem is that when it's winter, it gets very very cold and when it's summer, it gets very very hot.


Where in California does it get "very very cold"????? :nuts: 

How would you describe Alaska?


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

gladisimo said:


> That's in SoCal, in San Francisco (the city) it rarely gets hot, but can be a bit chilly.
> 
> California has vey nice weather, I agree, but the winters a bit too cold for me. And I hate allergy season (which isn't exclusive to California, I know, but I hate it all the same)


SF is an exception but other parts of the Bay can get hot during the summers especially around Silicon Valley


----------



## Pobbie (Jul 16, 2005)

Nutterbug said:


> Where in California does it get "very very cold"????? :nuts:


Try the Sierra Nevada mountains. 

Lake Tahoe (partly in Nevada) is famous for skiing.


----------



## Pobbie (Jul 16, 2005)

Skyprince said:


> I agree 100% with what Tytler said.
> 
> Humans can survive 40 C but can't deal with even 0 C. Those who still believe that temperate or mediterranean zone's the best, you really really really really have to get down to Bangkok, Mumbai or Kuala Lumpur... and to see how easy and comfortable the life is :banana:


No, *you* can't deal with 0C - I can. 

Don't underestimate how difficult it can be for others to adapt to your climate zone. I know for a fact that most Brits would find the humid heat of Kuala Lumpur pretty uncomfortable.


----------



## Nutterbug (Feb 3, 2005)

Skyprince said:


> I agree 100% with what Tytler said.
> 
> Humans can survive 40 C but can't deal with even 0 C. Those who still believe that temperate or mediterranean zone's the best, you really really really really have to get down to Bangkok, Mumbai or Kuala Lumpur... and to see how easy and comfortable the life is :banana:


With or without A/C? Do you ever run a marathon in your 40C heat?

This "easy" life you speak of is not very conducive to productivity and character building.


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

Christ, I think the days we have above 40ºC in here are a nightmare. I would be better of in London than in the tropics...

People in Kuala Lumpur don't know what's real spring, real summer, real autumn and real winter. We like our four seasons very much, thank you!


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

As for climate I prefer my local climate (Oceanic - between Temperate and Mediterranean): Hot summers, mild winters (although some snow for Christmas would be nice, that's the only thing we don't have). thanks to sea breeze.


----------



## gamayun (Feb 26, 2007)

Very hot summer and very cold winter. :cheers:


----------



## JD (Apr 15, 2006)

PeterGabriel said:


> Christ, I think the days we have above 40ºC in here are a nightmare. I would be better of in London than in the tropics...
> 
> People in Kuala Lumpur don't know what's real spring, real summer, real autumn and real winter. We like our four seasons very much, thank you!


of course, since Portugal is heaven on earth, with all the REAL things.


----------



## JD (Apr 15, 2006)

Nutterbug said:


> With or without A/C? Do you ever run a marathon in your 40C heat?
> 
> This "easy" life you speak of is not very conducive to productivity and character building.


Useless case. How functional your life is Germany without warm cloths and heating?

P.S: I don't about Marathon, But I definetly have played cricket for hours during such "conditions". Wear a cap and drink lot of water.


----------



## JD (Apr 15, 2006)

Pobbie Rarr said:


> No, *you* can't deal with 0C - I can.
> 
> Don't underestimate how difficult it can be for others to adapt to your climate zone. I know for a fact that most Brits would find the humid heat of Kuala Lumpur pretty uncomfortable.


Agreed.


----------



## harvesterofsorrows (Nov 5, 2005)

Cool


----------



## Nutterbug (Feb 3, 2005)

tytler said:


> Useless case. How functional your life is Germany without warm cloths and heating?
> 
> P.S: I don't about Marathon, But I definetly have played cricket for hours during such "conditions". Wear a cap and drink lot of water.


So much for the advantage of not having to wear extra clothing if you have to put on a cap, not to mention the added inconvenience of having to drink lots of water.

Do you ever wonder why it is that most tropical countries are Third World dumps?

By the way, I'm from Canada, not Germany.


----------



## JD (Apr 15, 2006)

Nutterbug said:


> So much for the advantage of not having to wear extra clothing if you have to put on a cap, not to mention the added inconvenience of having to drink lots of water.
> *
> Do you ever wonder why it is that most tropical countries are Third World dumps?
> *
> By the way, I'm from Canada, not Germany.


So please do tell us what kind of dump Canada was just 150 years ago? Seems like for people like you history started in 1900 AD. But if you didn't know, most of the richest and biggest empires were build around HOT nations. Yours is just a 200 year old fad which is already loosing it's shine. Lets see where morons like you would be in 50 years.

P.S: Jeez, it must be really hard to drink water while you don't have problem with 20 pounds of cloth! Excellent name you got there "*Nutter*bug".


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

^^ I have lived in various climate zones before. You guyz really really have to go to different places and take a real look. Not just to "feel" the climate but to look at the measures/equipements used to deal with the climate. :banana:

In tropical countries in Southeast Asia, we don't need AC. All rooms in every houses are equipped with ceiling fans... In my house there are 9 ceiling fans. It's extremely comfortable and it saves energy a lot. It's not humid at all. I don't have to put on socks or gloves or hat. One layer of shirt is enough. So we all look stylish :nuts: All shops and premises have ceiling fans and some have ACs.


----------



## JD (Apr 15, 2006)

^^ Don't bother with him. If he had brains, he won't be making such comments. If I had known before, I won't have wasted so much of my time with such a braniac.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Peter Gabriel said:


> Christ, I think the days we have above 40ºC in here are a nightmare. I would be better of in London than in the tropics...


Because in your place ( UK ? ) there is no equipment to deal with 40 degrees. But in Kuala Lumpur every home is equipped with very effective and cheap ceiling fans which is so cool and making lives so comfortable  :banana: Anyway temperature here never goes above 35 C and never below 21 C. 

Tytler.. yes... how could she said that.. life in tropical zones 'unproductive' ?? Then what about India and other southeast Asian states which are expanding so fact currently ?


----------



## Nutterbug (Feb 3, 2005)

tytler said:


> So please do tell us what kind of dump Canada was just 150 years ago? Seems like for people like you history started in 1900 AD. But if you didn't know, most of the richest and biggest empires were build around HOT nations. Yours is just a 200 year old fad which is already loosing it's shine. Lets see where morons like you would be in 50 years.


What happened 100 years or before is irrelevant, as are you and your sorry-ass basket case of a country. What matters is the here and now.

Sure, the hotter regions supported more people in larger numbers and once formed the biggest civilizations and empires, while the colder regions supported fewer people who were mostly nomadic tribespeople. Once heating technology improved, the cooler, more temperate parts of the earth advanced in leaps and bounds ahead of the hot places.

Face it, bacteria breeds faster, things rot faster, diseases spread more and people get more lethargic in higher temperatures. Consider advances in refrigeration and air conditioning technology to be your saving grace.



tytler said:


> P.S: Jeez, it must be really hard to drink water while you don't have problem with 20 pounds of cloth! Excellent name you got there "*Nutter*bug".


Almost as good as yours, *TIT*ler.


----------



## JD (Apr 15, 2006)

Nutterbug said:


> What happened 100 years or before is irrelevant, as are you and your sorry-ass basket case of a country. What matters is the here and now.


And why is that? Why not I quote 1300 AD Europe which was cold and DUMP? Population shortage, I don't think so? Why is that eastern European nations along with southern American nation are still third world when you have so many "hot" countries which are pretty rich.



> Sure, the tropical regions supported more people in larger numbers and once formed the biggest civilizations and empires, while the colder regions supported fewer people who were mostly nomadic tribespeople. Once heating technology improved, the cooler, more temperate parts of the earth advanced in leaps and bounds ahead of the hot places.



Moron, why did tropical countries supported more people? You are making an ass of yours all by your own comment! So when was "heating" technology developed? Was it during greeks, Romans, 16th century when industrial revolution was born? CANADA is neither "cool" nor temperate, nor is most of north Europe, it's just COLD. Honestly what is your IQ or you are what Canada has currently got?



> Face it, bacteria breeds faster, things rot faster, diseases spread more and people get more lethargic in higher temperatures. Consider advances in refrigeration and air conditioning technology to be your saving grace.




Moron, consider advances in heating technology to be your saving grace. People are not going to die without AC/refrigerator but I bet your Canadian ass, you be dead without heating.


----------



## Nutterbug (Feb 3, 2005)

Skyprince said:


> ^^ I have lived in various climate zones before. You guyz really really have to go to different places and take a real look. Not just to "feel" the climate but to look at the measures/equipements used to deal with the climate. :banana:
> 
> In tropical countries in Southeast Asia, we don't need AC. All rooms in every houses are equipped with ceiling fans... In my house there are 9 ceiling fans. It's extremely comfortable and it saves energy a lot. It's not humid at all. I don't have to put on socks or gloves or hat. One layer of shirt is enough. So we all look stylish :nuts: All shops and premises have ceiling fans and some have ACs.


I'm glad that your house is well ventilated and the temperature is just right for you. Personally, I can't even stand the hot weather we get in the summer here, and this is on the temperate North American west coast.


----------



## Nutterbug (Feb 3, 2005)

tytler said:


> And why is that? Why not I quote 1300 AD Europe which was cold and DUMP?


Because we're not living in 1300 AD.



tytler said:


> Population shortage, I don't think so? Why is that eastern European nations along with southern American nation are still third world when you have so many "hot" countries which are pretty rich.


Of course there are other political, social, historical, geographical and other factors that play into it. I was just suggesting that climate could be one of them, and there does appear to be a general correlation. Maybe I didn't phrase it too tactfully, but you don't have to go off on a tirade over it.



tytler said:


> Moron, why did tropical countries supported more people? You are making an ass of yours all by your own comment! So when was "heating" technology developed? Was it during greeks, Romans, 16th century when industrial revolution was born? CANADA is neither "cool" nor temperate, nor is most of north Europe, it's just COLD.


Not this part of Canada. It seldom snows or falls below 0.

Even in most of the populated parts of Canada (namely the southern half) we do get warm summers that typically go into the 20's and even 30's, so no, it isn't just "cold". It's actually quite temperate considering we get all four seasons.



tytler said:


> Honestly what is your IQ or you are what Canada has currently got?


If you're typical of what Pakistan has, it's no wonder it's in its current sorry state.

Do something about your PMS, will ya?


----------



## JD (Apr 15, 2006)

Nutterbug said:


> If you're typical of what Pakistan has, it's no wonder it's in its current sorry state.


So you inferred that I am from Pakistan, now thats "cool" thinking:lol:Really that says all about the effect of temperate Canadian environment.


----------



## Nutterbug (Feb 3, 2005)

tytler said:


> So you inferred that I am from Pakistan, now thats "cool" thinking:lol:Really that says all about the effect of temperate Canadian environment.


Like you infered that I was from Germany?

Sorry, I must have mixed you up with somebody else.


----------



## JD (Apr 15, 2006)

Nutterbug said:


> Because we're not living in 1300 AD.


Couldn't have guessed without your "cool" thinking! So Iceland "temperate" or Sweden?



> *Of course there are other political, social, historical, geographical and other factors that play into it.* I was just suggesting that climate could be one of them, and there does appear to be a general correlation. Maybe I didn't phrase it too tactfully, but you don't have to go off on a tirade over it.


Funny that these things apply to Europe and not to the rest of the world. Europe, especially UK/France became rich because of industrial revolution and exploitation of colonies. Canada would have been dump even today if it was occupied by say Portuguese who weren't really good at this game. Hell most of the "European" nations have become rich only in 19th century and it's also true that most of third world nations around tropics were essentially colonies of same "cool" nations no so long ago (oh yes, coolness also brings military superiority). So it's not that your phrase it carefully, it's just that you have no idea what the hell you are talking about. 




> Not this part of Canada. It seldom snows or falls below 0.


Oh really!



> Even in most of the populated parts of Canada (namely the southern half) we do get warm summers that typically go into the 20's and even 30's, so no, it isn't just "cold". It's actually quite temperate considering we get all four seasons.



Oh wow, all four seasons! So how long your summer really lasts? And how cold is your winter? Whats the average temperature of Canada in general? I guess too much "cold" has frozen your brain. Thats the only thing "currently" making any sense now.


----------



## Nutterbug (Feb 3, 2005)

tytler said:


> Funny that these things apply to Europe and not to the rest of the world. Europe, especially UK/France became rich because of industrial revolution and exploitation of colonies. Canada would have been dump even today if it was occupied by say Portuguese who weren't really good at this game. Hell most of the "European" nations have become rich only in 19th century and it's also true that most of third world nations around tropics were essentially colonies of same "cool" nations no so long ago (oh yes, coolness also brings military superiority). So it's not that your phrase it carefully, it's just that you have no idea what the hell you are talking about.


Reread the statement. It may help you to get some reading comprehension first. I never specified any regions that those factors apply to.

Have you thought climate could have any effect on human culture and behaviour? Though certainly not the be-all-end-all, of course. I for one become more active and motivated to get more done if it's cooler rather than hotter. (The latter makes me just want to relax and do nothing.) And possibly the colder climate may have historically given the northern populations the extra push to advance their technology, be it to do with heating, building structures, agriculture, food storage, etc., since their survival may have depended on it.

Anyways, keep an open mind, and if you have reason to disagree with something, perhaps you can say it without being a jerk and resorting to personal attacks.



tytler said:


> Oh wow, all four seasons! So how long your summer really lasts? And how cold is your winter? Whats the average temperature of Canada in general?


For your reading pleasure:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Climate_of_Vancouver

A part of Canada that doesn't freeze up all winter. Isn't that amazing?


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Skyprince said:


> ^^ I have lived in various climate zones before. You guyz really really have to go to different places and take a real look. Not just to "feel" the climate but to look at the measures/equipements used to deal with the climate. :banana:
> 
> In tropical countries in Southeast Asia, we don't need AC. All rooms in every houses are equipped with ceiling fans... In my house there are 9 ceiling fans. It's extremely comfortable and it saves energy a lot. It's not humid at all. I don't have to put on socks or gloves or hat. One layer of shirt is enough. So we all look stylish :nuts: All shops and premises have ceiling fans and some have ACs.


That one I *don't* agree. You definitely need an AC in Southeast Asia. Even with the fans its still warm. 

Anyway, every climate has it's advantages and disadvantages.


----------



## dattebayo (Mar 21, 2007)

It's 93 degrees in the philippines right now, geez, we do really need an A/C


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

shippuden said:


> It's 93 degrees in the philippines right now, geez, we do really need an A/C


Unless you're in Baguio or anywhere high. But because of the global warming, the temp is warmer than ever. I heard that it even reaches 40C in Manila.


----------



## JD (Apr 15, 2006)

I don't know about SEA, but in south Asia, houses have so much ventilation that AC won't even work. So we have water coolers, simple and effective.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

A/C could help for the economic development of Africa. 

Worst heat in the world there...


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

tytler said:


> of course, since Portugal is heaven on earth, with all the REAL things.


?! Portugal has several climates. Divided in two groups: Oceanic temperate and Mediterranean. off course I prefer the climate I'm used to. So, don't accept it, it is not for you to accept what I prefer, and it seems many Northern Europeans also like our climate because they come to live here. TO LIVE, not to visit as a tourist.

heaven on Earth is some sandy, desertic, small island in Polynesia with coconut-trees.  with some "hot stuff" by my side :drool: Compared to Malaysia and Pakistan, yes it is heaven. :lol:

about "real", my friend winter is nice, because it is cold, and you are together with your family at home, because outside is cold and it is Christmas time! Spring is nice, because it means the end of winter, birds sings, flowers bloom, trees get green, summer is magic, with all the heat, the beach, going out, feasts etc... I would be bored living in a tropical country, to visit yes, to live in there... NO WAY, JOSE!



Skyprince said:


> Because in your place ( UK ? ) there is no equipment to deal with 40 degrees. But in Kuala Lumpur every home is equipped with very effective and cheap ceiling fans which is so cool and making lives so comfortable  :banana: Anyway temperature here never goes above 35 C and never below 21 C.


I'm from portugal and we get 40 degrees during heat waves :bash: But it is rare, temps around 20-30º are common. in here (my city) the average temp, day and night, summer and winter is 15ºC


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

I prefer Mediterranean climate.
:yes:


----------



## Nutterbug (Feb 3, 2005)

rotten777 said:


> A/C could help for the economic development of Africa.
> 
> Worst heat in the world there...


Thank you.

At last, some validation of my point from somebody from that part of the world who has some common sense.


----------



## JD (Apr 15, 2006)

PeterGa[U said:


> briel;12979077]?! Portugal has several climates. Divided in two groups: Oceanic temperate and Mediterranean. off course I prefer the climate I'm used to. So, don't accept it, it is not for you to accept what I prefer, and it seems many Northern Europeans also like our climate because they come to live here. TO LIVE, not to visit as a tourist.[/U]


oh oh..



> heaven on Earth is some sandy, desertic, small island in Polynesia with coconut-trees.  with some "hot stuff" by my side :drool: Compared to Malaysia and Pakistan, yes it is heaven. :lol:


Heaven for you, may be. Not for me. Anyway, I have no clue what Pakistan/Malaysia is like so I cannot buy your dreams.



> about "real", my friend winter is nice, because it is cold, and you are together with your family at home, because outside is cold and it is Christmas time! Spring is nice, because it means the end of winter, birds sings, flowers bloom, trees get green, summer is magic, with all the heat, the beach, going out, feasts etc... I would be bored living in a tropical country, to visit yes, to live in there... NO WAY, JOSE!


Well, I am not Christian and don't fancy winter. Anyway, I don't come from tropical country and I have had my fare share of spring, winter and what not. And though winter may not be as cold as Portugal, it is cold enough and it doesn't really give any pleasure.


----------



## JD (Apr 15, 2006)

rotten777 said:


> A/C could help for the economic development of Africa.
> 
> Worst heat in the world there...


What Africa needs is good leaders and sound economic policies. Not all African countries are hot and NONE of them are economically sound. Sorry but thats a lame excuse.


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

Who fancies Pitcairn's climate??:yes: 


> * Pitcairn's climate is subtropical, with mean monthly temperatures averaging 18°C (64°F) in August (winter), to 24°C (75°F) in February (summer). July and August are the driest months and November the wettest, although the rainfall is fairly evenly distributed throughout the year.*


----------



## redbaron_012 (Sep 19, 2004)

I guess everyone adjusts to their climate ???? Just ask a penguin....but I really don't know why cities exist where the temperature goes below 0 Deg. celcius ??? Like once everything is frozen its hard to ...do wanything except ski..which is ok on holiday or the weekend if you drive up to a mountain nearby. Not knocking anywhere in particular..I love heaps of places that I know get that cold. Here in Australia..particularly Melbourne..we have 4 seasons...winter is gets brisk...sometimes a little sleat...but rarley under zero...or 32 ?? farenheit...Summers are long and warmto hot...hot can be a little too hot when it gets to 40 deg...but usually rarly over 35 deg..lots around 25 - 30...celc....and spring and autumn...terrific mild cooler mornings and nights but often blue sky..meaning blue al the way to the horizon...and nice sunshine....right now we need much more rain..after 8 years of drought...but so far we still are surviving with minor water restrictions.


----------



## northern italian (Sep 12, 2002)

tytler said:


> Good question! So you are saying that ideal temperature for a person is "freezing' temperature? This is more ridiculous than what skyprince said! All of these countries are rich "today" because they went through industrial revolution while most of hot countries didn't (most of them were colonies). Though I doubt that a person from rather warm country would actually "enjoy" the life style of these "cheery" places. Weather has squat to do with being rich or poor, it's all about good governance and other people stuff, something history has proved tons of times. No need to go back to 1400 AD to see how many of these "rich" nations were rich back then though I am sure it was cold even back then.


What about tropical diseases and discomfort to work with high temps and sultriness ?

Then Norway, Canada etc aren't in frost and snow for 12 months per year ...


----------



## JD (Apr 15, 2006)

northern italian said:


> What about tropical diseases and discomfort to work with high temps and sultriness ?


True, it's uncomfortable when it's in 40s but "hot" countries aren't hot year around.



> Then Norway, Canada etc aren't in frost and snow for 12 months per year ...


"winter" in these countries last longer than summer. Ask someone from warm country how bitter winter in these countries could be. Clearly not everyone is made same and people in cold countries have higher tolerance for cold and people in warm in countries have higher tolerance for heat. So there really is no "cold and hence perfect" phenomenon. Also lot of "tropical" countries are doing well and soon they won't be poor anymore. So it's clearly not the winter thing other wise Singapore, Malaysia... like nations won't exist (and these countries are very tropical!!).


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

northern italian said:


> Is this a joke ?
> 
> So explain me why the countries with the higest quality of life on earth are in "cold places" ... (Norway, Canada, Finland, Sweden, Iceland, Swizterland etc).



Eh ???? Those countries took centuries to develop at their current level while Singapore ( clearly a tropical country ) took only 20 years to attain the same progress !!

Not to mention India ( now undergoing phenomenal GDP rise ! ), Hong Kong ( subtropical ) etc. 

Highest quality of life ? Like what pointed out by my best friend Mr Tytler  you should read history rather than geography :banana:


----------



## Nutterbug (Feb 3, 2005)

Oh boo hoo hoo! It's the big bad colonial oppressors' fault. Since when was Norway a colonial power anyways?

As for Singapore catching up over just 20 years, let's just say this is all well after the industrial revolution had already taken place and in an era of globalization, when all the technology that is needed for modern living and productivity--including the almighty A/C--is already in place and easily passed around between countries.


----------



## Brad (May 19, 2006)

The one in Costa Rica


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

Nordic countries are very stable nations,, notice they're still monarchies.


----------



## JD (Apr 15, 2006)

Nutterbug said:


> Oh boo hoo hoo! It's the big bad colonial oppressors' fault. Since when was Norway a colonial power anyways?


Cannot you even "read"? No one is talking about the oppressors but the fact that most of the "not-so cold" nations have gotten freedom only few decades and they still don't have stable political environment. Who said that Norway colonized!?




> As for Singapore catching up over just 20 years, let's just say this is all well after the industrial revolution had already taken place and in an era of globalization, when all the technology that is needed for modern living and productivity--including the almighty A/C--is already in place and easily passed around between countries.


Oh boy! By your "logic", all that is stopping Africa from growth is A/C!! I always "knew" that A/C followed the growth and not the other way around (as it has happened all around the world)so your gibberish only makes me laugh. Equivalent to saying that Europeans first discovered the "modern heating system" in 16th century and that caused the industrial revolution and not the other way around:lol:


----------



## 3hrs (Jun 1, 2007)

San Francisco. I guess that would be moderate maritime.


----------



## Nutterbug (Feb 3, 2005)

tytler said:


> Cannot you even "read"? No one is talking about the oppressors but the fact that most of the "not-so cold" nations have gotten freedom only few decades and they still don't have stable political environment. Who said that Norway colonized!?


People like you seem to be making quite the excuse of colonialism and all that. Get over it. It happened hundreds of years ago.



tytler said:


> Oh boy! By your "logic", all that is stopping Africa from growth is A/C!! I always "knew" that A/C followed the growth and not the other way around (as it has happened all around the world)so your gibberish only makes me laugh. Equivalent to saying that Europeans first discovered the "modern heating system" in 16th century and that caused the industrial revolution and not the other way around:lol:


Dude, fire has been around long before human civilization has. Building the right mechanisms and structures to put it towards effective and efficient heating and productivity on a mass scale is something else.

It's only common sense that hot temperatures makes people more sluggish, while as you mentioned, in the cold, people cannot survive without heating. Well, guess what. In the cooler climates, they have that (be it in the form of a good interior heating system or some warm clothing), while at the same time, not getting too hot to stay on the move and get things done. A good balance and the best of both worlds at that.

Now with the advent of A/C and other cooling technologies, maybe those in hotter places can now also enjoy this "best of both worlds". Look no further than your refrigerator to see the importance that cooling technology has in your everyday life.


----------



## JD (Apr 15, 2006)

Nutterbug said:


> People like you seem to be making quite the excuse of colonialism and all that. Get over it. It happened hundreds of years ago.


gee, how aweful that is! Care to point where I complained about colonization? I thought English was your first and only language and still you cannot understand it properly?



> Dude, fire has been around long before human civilization has. Building the right mechanisms and structures to put it towards effective and efficient heating and productivity on a mass scale is something else.


And the point is? 



> It's only common sense that hot temperatures makes people more sluggish, while as you mentioned, in the cold, people cannot survive without heating. Well, guess what. In the cooler climates, they have that (be it in the form of a good interior heating system or some warm clothing), while at the same time, not getting too hot to stay on the move and get things done. A good balance and the best of both worlds at that.


A good balance? How can wearing tons of clothing be comfortable? Again, I still don't see any point. When you need heating and "warm cloths" to survive in cooler conditions, how can it be better? 



> Now with the advent of A/C and other cooling technologies, maybe those in hotter places can now also enjoy this "best of both worlds". Look no further than your refrigerator to see the importance that cooling technology has in your everyday life.


Best of both worlds?!Look no further to cooking, microwave, ovens, hot baths, sauna,....to see the advantage of "heating" technology:lol: Worst logic I have ever heard.


----------



## Nutterbug (Feb 3, 2005)

tytler said:


> A good balance? How can wearing tons of clothing be comfortable? Again, I still don't see any point. When you need heating and "warm cloths" to survive in cooler conditions, how can it be better?


You don't need to wear "tons" of clothing to be comfortable, except in extreme cold weather conditions. hno: You also have the option to take it off if you warm up or enter a heated environment.



tytler said:


> Best of both worlds?!Look no further to cooking, microwave, ovens, hot baths, sauna,....to see the advantage of "heating" technology


Absolutely. And it has been around in its primitive forms (open fires, not microwaves, saunas, etc.) since the stone ages. Artificial cooling mechanisms have only come around in the last century or so, whereas the ability to live in colder climates without freezing to death have been around for centuries, and without the hindering effects of excessively hot weather either. No wonder cooler, more temperate civilizations have lept far ahead of those in hot places over the centuries.

Despite you acting so smart and know-it-all, your condescending attitude and the insults that you throw my way, you seem incapable of grasping the most obvious common sense fact that hot temperatures slow people down.


----------



## JD (Apr 15, 2006)

Nutterbug said:


> Absolutely. And it has been around in its primitive forms (open fires, not microwaves, saunas, etc.) since the stone ages. Artificial cooling mechanisms have only come around in the last century or so, *whereas the ability to live in colder climates without freezing to death have been around for centuries*, and without the hindering effects of excessively hot weather either. *No wonder cooler, more temperate civilizations have lept far ahead of those in hot places over the centuries.*


Oh boy, you are the "smarty" one eh! So you are saying that out of 7000 years of known human history, "cooler" countries have come on top in last 300 years and that is a proof of your insane logic? Or you are saying that there are no "natural" methods to cool things and hot countries didn't know what "cool" was till fridge was invented? Just like "heat", cooling has been taking place in hot countries long before A/C or fridge was discovered. 

Also artificial "cooling" followed artificial heating by less than a century. How is that "hot countries" in Africa didn't leap frog while Europe went through whole industrial revolution? As I know at that time there was no electricity, only source of "heating" was woods..and since insulation was unheard of, that heating only kept you alive (unless you were pretty rich). I doubt that these conditions were pretty "hospitable" for leaping and frogging. Still industrial revolution happened and I really really doubt that after 7000 years of human history, finally British had out "perfect" temperature and than they went on to build empires. *May I ask as to why these countries didn't become rich in 1000AD*? Afterall, they were living in "perfect" conditions already with no excessive heating? Why 1600AD and why UK?


And yes, heats makes you "slow" but you still don't freeze to death in it. Nor is there ANY evidence whatsoever that discovery of perfect "temperature" in British households lead to industrial revolution. *Just look at this way, if Canada were a Spanish/Portuguese colony, it would be a third world right now even if you "feel" that you have a perfect temperature out there. *


----------



## Nutterbug (Feb 3, 2005)

tytler said:


> Oh boy, you are the "smarty" one eh! So you are saying that out of 7000 years of known human history, "cooler" countries have come on top in last 300 years and that is a proof of your insane logic? Or you are saying that there are no "natural" methods to cool things and hot countries didn't know what "cool" was till fridge was invented? Just like "heat", cooling has been taking place in hot countries long before A/C or fridge was discovered.


How so? Immersion in running water? Retrieving ice from higher elevations? Even then, it's application is quite limited and nowhere near as versatile as fire.



tytler said:


> Also artificial "cooling" followed artificial heating by less than a century. How is that "hot countries" in Africa didn't leap frog while Europe went through whole industrial revolution? As I know at that time there was no electricity, only source of "heating" was woods..and since insulation was unheard of, that heating only kept you alive (unless you were pretty rich). I doubt that these conditions were pretty "hospitable" for leaping and frogging. Still industrial revolution happened and I really really doubt that after 7000 years of human history, finally British had figured the "perfect" temperature and than they want on to build empires. *May I ask as to why these countries didn't become rich in 1000AD*? Afterall, they were living in "perfect" conditions already with no excessive heating? Why 16 AD and why UK?


Maybe because all these things (eg. building materials and designs, machinery used for large scale heating and various industrial applications) took time to develop. When did the manufacture and use of steel catch on in Europe? 

No doubt other social and political factors do also have a part, and I guess everything just fell into place for the British to have the strongest empire at the time.



tytler said:


> And yes, heats makes you "slow" but you still don't freeze to death in it. Nor is there ANY evidence whatsoever that discovery of perfect "temperature" in British households lead to industrial revolution. *Just look at this way, if Canada were a Spanish/Portuguese colony, it would be a third world right now even if you "feel" that you have a perfect temperature out there. *


You can only speculate on that. Spain and Portugal themselves are quite well off today, are they not?


----------



## JD (Apr 15, 2006)

Nutterbug said:


> How so? Immersion in running water? Retrieving ice from higher elevations? Even then, it's application is quite limited and nowhere near as versatile as fire.


Nope....and yes, none can beat fire because it was used to heating water and cooking food and stuff..we are talking from the point of person's comfort.



> Maybe because all these things (eg. building materials and designs, machinery used for large scale heating and various industrial applications) took time to develop. When did the manufacture and use of steel catch on in Europe?


Large scale heating came before steel. Steel manufacturing is late 19the century phenomenon. 



> No doubt other social and political factors do also have a part, and I guess everything just fell into place for the British to have the strongest empire at the time.


Or they got lucky. British didn't have much of an empire when industrial revolution happened. I guess being protestant helped too 



> You can only speculate on that. Spain and Portugal themselves are quite well off today, are they not?


I don't think so. Just look around. All the british colonies are pretty successful while Spanish/Portuguese...colonies aren't. Spain is one of the last western European nations to become rich while Portugal is still behind. Ireland,Italy...all developed in last 60 years only while cold eastern European nations are still behind. China with a "temperate" weather is still a third world while South Korea became rich only in last 2 decades. Japan beat both by long shot even though all of them have same temperature. South American nations have "temperate" conditions and still they are behind while a "hot" Australia is first world nation. Singapore is rich while it's neighbors aren't (though Malaysia is catching up). A frigid nation like Iceland is rich while temperate lebanon isn't.


----------



## Nout (Aug 2, 2006)

Subtropical. Yep I life in the wrong country...


----------



## Nutterbug (Feb 3, 2005)

tytler said:


> Large scale heating came before steel. Steel manufacturing is late 19the century phenomenon.


There you go. An important catalyst and material that was vital to the industrial revolution.



tytler said:


> I don't think so. Just look around. All the british colonies are pretty successful while Spanish/Portuguese...colonies aren't. Spain is one of the last western European nations to become rich while Portugal is still behind. Ireland,Italy...all developed in last 60 years only while cold eastern European nations are still behind. China with a "temperate" weather is still a third world while South Korea became rich only in last 2 decades. Japan beat both by long shot even though all of them have same temperature. South American nations have "temperate" conditions and still they are behind while a "hot" Australia is first world nation. Singapore is rich while it's neighbors aren't (though Malaysia is catching up). A frigid nation like Iceland is rich while temperate lebanon isn't.


Again, weather is only ONE of the factors that influence the overall outcome.

And India and Pakistan were also British Colonies. And only parts of Australia are "hot". (The most populated southern regions are temperate.)


----------



## Turknology (Jan 31, 2007)

any climate that doesn't make me sweat like a pig.

ps: down with global warming.


----------



## JD (Apr 15, 2006)

Nout said:


> Subtropical. Yep I life in the wrong country...


I have lived most of my life in a subtropical region. Trust me, you will get bored after few years.


----------



## Astralis (Jan 28, 2007)

Mediterranean definitely .


----------



## SouthernEuropean (Apr 2, 2007)

that's one the most intense battles here on SSC between Mediterranean and moderate continental climate....


----------

